# Happy 15th?!?! Gotcha Day Kramer!



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

15 years ago on December 4, I walked in to the Erie, PA Humane Society looking for a German Shepherd. 

Instead I saw a pancake of a 10 month old mix stuck to the kennel floor, with the saddest face and he didn't even have "up ears"...but...he was a GSD mix so I decided to get him because he was just so pitiful. 

They got him out of the kennel and he immediately jumped into the air, fell on the floor, rolled around on his back like a turtle trying to right himself-and couldn't-and Kramer was mine. It was the first of many times he would bamboozle me! 

Young Kramer back in Erie:


















And my more mature boy, now-we went to his cemetery the other day and not sure what we'll do tomorrow:




























A big smile for his friends!









And running away from me chasing him yelling DEEET! (he had ear issues when I first got him and the reward for cleaning was me grabbing him, chasing him, and making that noise-not sure how we got to that but it worked)









Thanks for looking, I am very thankful for these years!


----------



## Daisy1986

Be still my heart, hubba, hubba! What a handsome young man! 

Gorgeous guy now too! 
Glad I jumped back on before I went to bed! 

Happy gotcha day Kramer!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Happy Gotcha Day King Kramer!









With much love and humility,

All of your loyal 2 and 4 legged subjects!


----------



## caview

What a wonderful story!! He is such a handsome boy!

Many blessings, dear Kramer! And many more birthdays to come!

Tanya


----------



## katieliz

wow, kramer is amazing!


----------



## GunnersMom

Aww, what a beauty!








Happy Gotcha Day, Kramer!


----------



## emjworks05

Oh my what a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Amaruq

Happy Gotcha Day Jean errrr I mean Kramer.


----------



## pupresq

Happy gotcha day Kramer!!! What a handsome young rake you were and what a gorgeous older gentleman you have become. I wish the happiest of gotcha days to you both.









It was a good day that you flipped that pancake Jean.


----------



## Karin

Happy Gotcha Day, Kramer! He sure was a handsome guy in his youth, and he's still adorable as a senior.


----------



## Brightelf

Kramer







was the pancake, and you melted like butter!







OMG Jean, such a handsome, tough fella! He looks so loved and spoiled, Jean-- not to mention KINGLY!







He seems to have better coat now.. or is that just my imagination? Handsome man, dashing lead singer in King Kramer and The Kramettes! He still has such a commanding presence in his photos, Jean. He always looks so "in control." Our lives are blessed that you share Kramer with us! I greedily look forward to all updated pics of The King! Happy Gotcha Day, hunka-hunka burnin' luuuuv Kramer!


----------



## Kay13411

What a regal looking young man.... Happy Birthday Kramer.....


----------



## sunnygirl272

Ahhhhhhhhhhh....good start to my day!
I love Mr Kramer!


----------



## Ilovealldogs

Happy Gotcha Day, Kramer! You look wonderful!


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #3333FF">Happy Gotcha Day Kramer!









Wow 15 years!!! What a blessing!!! </span>


----------



## onyx'girl

Jean, you sure are a great nurturer! Happy 15th Gotcha day Kramer! I hope he is writing his memoirs!!!

I was on Craigslist last night and this girl reminded me of your Kramer. I hope she gets as Lucky as Kramer:
http://kalamazoo.craigslist.org/pet/942787163.html


----------



## SuzyE

fantastic!!!!!!! GIVEs me hope!


----------



## LJsMom

Happy Gotcha Day Kramer and Jean!


----------



## WiscTiger

Happy B Day Kramer. What a hubba bubba looking young dude you were, but now you are such a wise looking gent. Hugs to you and Jean.

Val


----------



## angelaw

How lucky you are to still have such a handsome boy!! Happy bday!!


----------



## Heidigsd

Happy Gotcha Day Kramer!









Michaela & Heidi


----------



## SunCzarina

Happy day Kramer, you handsome old man!


----------



## kshort

Jean...oh this makes my eyes tear up to see your beautiful boy. Is there anything more beautiful than a senior's face? I just don't think so...

Wishing you many, many more years together. Happy Gotcha Day big guy and here's a hug from your senior friend Murphy...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

> Originally Posted By: Angela_WHow lucky you are to still have such a handsome boy!!


That is exactly how I feel. 

He was my only dog for 9 years, and is just such a part of me now. 

I am taking him with me on a work errand in a while, and then going to get a pizza for him to share with the rest of the pack. They've never had actual pizza (like large families sometimes the kids don't get as much!) but he has, because when he was young my Grandmother would have me (Kramer) over for pizza when we'd come visit. He was her favorite grandchild-we always would laugh-she had a big framed picture of him on her chairside table-no people, just Kramer! So I thought it would be nice to get that for him so they could each have a little bit (we don't need group diarrhea in Jeanspackistan). 

I still can't believe it's been 15 years that he's been pushing me around! 

Thank you all for the Gotcha Day wishes-I am hoping *knock wood* we will all be together in a couple of months for his "Sweet" 16. 

Wasn't he something in his youth-so funny to see all that dark black fur! And his coat is definitely ploofier now than it was, but the amount of shedding remains the same-immense!









Onyxgirl-I am trying to network that little Kramer-ette. She's adorable! And Melinda, love that avatar! YEEKS!


----------



## Mary Jane

15 years ago, I lived in a fifth floor walk-up in NYC and an adopted GSD was about the farthest thing from my mind.

Now I only hope that I can provide to Wolf 1/10th the support/guidance/devotion that Kramer enjoys.

Happy Birthday Mr. Dog!

one of your fans,
MJ


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I just don't feel old enough to have had a dog for 15 years. 

I know that Wolf is getting 100% of what he needs. He is one lucky boy. 

Kramer and I went to count tobacco signs outside a gas station







then to get 31 gift certificates for sneakers (from grant money-not my own!), continuing his tradition of helping me with my work. THEN, we went to get a pizza big enough for him and the pack to share. Even with me! He sat and watched the pizza the whole way, making sure it did not escape the car. 

We came home, he ran and played, and then they all had their little slice of pizza with HRH. He has a little more for tomorrow-I think he deserves it for putting up with me and all the strays he has had to deal with over the years.









Thanks again everyone.


----------



## WiscTiger

Jean, my first GSD Apache LOVED pizza, if we walked in with a pizza box he would walk backwards in front of us so he didn't lose sight of the wonderful thing that held the treasure. If we made a frozen pizza he would sit infront of the oven and drool. 

I hope your pack enjoyed the pizza as much as my old guy did.

Val


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I think it's Kramer's favorite food-he cries when he sees pizza crusts on a plate. I should see if he'd pick it over meat! 

The younger pack looked at me like I have been depriving them all this time! I cut it into strips and they ate it like the whales at sea world. Anna, shy Anna, almost took a finger with hers.









Bittersweet though that we are missing a pack member. ETA-didn't mean that to sound like a complaint-very thankful for all our blessings, just miss her.


----------



## GSDOwner2008

Happy Gotcha Day Handsome Kramer!


----------



## 3K9Mom

You -- we -- aren't old enough to have 15 year old dogs!










The Queen







her King. 

Pizza is a always fine choice for a celebration. 

When the guy carrying the flat box drives up to our house, the dogs stop barking, open the door wide, and exclaim, "Welcome, dear friend!" One of these days, we're going to be robbed blind by a guy with a pizza box.









Our deepest wishes for your happiest gotcha day ever. And a few months? Pah! YEARS! The King has years left in him! 




































Long live the King!


----------



## kelso

Happy Gotcha Day Kramer!! Love all the pics, what a handsome man he is!!


----------



## JenM66

We love you Kramer!!!! Happy Gotcha Day!!!!!


----------



## 2dogcrew

<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-size: 20pt'>Happy birthday, Kramer!!</span></span>


----------



## sprzybyl

I, too, noticed how wonderful his coat looks! Looks like you got a gem of a dog and he got a gem of an owner! (who is luckier... i can't tell!)


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Happy 15 yrs. young, Kramer. You're one handsome dude.


----------



## Qyn

Such a gorgeous young dog, no wonder he is such a hunk now.























Belated best wishes for your GOTCHA day Kramer and many thanks to Jean for keeping him so well. He brings a lot of pleasure to a lot of people.


----------



## DancingCavy

I can't believe I missed Kramer's Gotcha Day! Happy Gotcha Day, Kramer. You are one stud of a dog with such a presence even over the Internet. Keep going strong, buddy.


----------



## TMarie

Look what happens when I stay away for too long! I missed my most favorite love.

I love you Kramer, Happy Gotcha Day, sorry I am late, but you know you are always in my heart.
Stay strong and healthy, Handsome Man!!!


----------



## DianaM

Oooooh I just saw this. Happy Gotcha/Birthday, Kramer! You're looking good in your diamond years (you've outlived the golden ones.







)


----------



## lcht2

i've just gotta say wow!


----------



## herno1

CONGRATS KRAMER !!!!!! LET'S MAKE IT FOR 15 YEARS MORE !~!!!!!!


----------

